# fan cable?



## unearth005 (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm trying to use a cheap raidmax 80mm fan in my computer. It only has 4 pin molex connector, however I want to hook it up to my fan controller which uses a smaller 3pin. I looked all over newegg and similar sites for some kind of adapter for 4pin molex (female) to 3pin (female) but can not find anything. Does something exist that will make that conversion? I thought it would be a fairly common cable but can't seem to find anything anywhere. The closest thing I found was 3pin (male) to 4 pin (female) which does not help me. Maybe i'll have to just spend the $5 for a new fan.:sigh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

your molex probably on has two wires connected to it and will run at full speed. The 3 pin plugs are for use with speed controllers which might be direct on your motherboard or via a separate adapter/ controller. If you need to replace the connector purely so that it allows you to make the speed run without control, find a scrap fan with connector and carefully remove it. Make sure you replace colour with colour .. the red is 12V and the black is ground .. should you use any other method of connection the red from the fan should go to a yellow from the power supply / connector and NOT to a RED from the power supply / connector which is 5V

You only need to use the two wires from your fan in this case .. ignore the "old" third yellow wire which is for the speed control circuit (FAN CONTROLLERS ONLY!!!)


----------



## unearth005 (Mar 1, 2008)

So there is no way to control a fan that only has a red and a black wire? The fan itself does not have a yellow wire and I want to hook it up to the 6th slot on my fan controller.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

If it only has 2 wires, then it set to run at a set speed and cant be adjusted with a controller.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

there is a way that you can control the speed but it requires a knowledge of electronics and would be only manually adjustable which is not exactly what you are looking for.

The yellow wire is a signal that feeds back to the controller so that the controller understands what speed the fan is running at. Without it, it will be difficult to do anything other than power it and run it at a speed that is set by the voltage across the fan motor.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

I understand what he's saying. Yes you can control it, albeit manually. take your pick.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=82&page=1&sort=5a


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

or look here for controllers

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=36_48


----------

